
Ask HN: Your favourite project site/demo? - fratlas
I want to make a little demo site for a script I have written, and am browsing for inspiration&#x2F;bootstrap templates. What&#x27;s a nice simple one pager that you&#x27;ve seen floating around?
======
richbhanover
strapdown.js is pretty cool... Just create a static file with your Markdown
text within <xmp> tags... [http://strapdownjs.com/](http://strapdownjs.com/)

